# Old dog question...



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I've noticed Bender's ribcage is no longer as 'streamlined' as it used to be. Instead of looking like (') it's more like ['] if that makes sense. On both sides, she doesn't seem to have any issues. Is it just an old dog thing? I would be a lot more concerned if I hadn't noticed the other day before she crashed at the park (nutcase dog proceeded up the playground stuff and down the slide and crashed, got up and went on a puppy tear.....:doh.

Lana


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I think the senior dogs have the same problem with gravity that senior people do! My two senior rescues definitely are (l) - but I never saw them when they were younger. They are not over-weight, just looser skin?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never noticed that. copper has a large lipoma on one side of his ribcage so I can't check on him - he is lopsided.

I guess it is just an age thing. I know I look different than I did in my youth and young adulthood.:doh:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My last golden Sandy got that shape when she got older... []


----------

